# husky power washer problem



## cisz

We've got a husky power washer hd1300. It stopped putting out pressure. I ordered the rebuild parts for it. Their parts diagram wasn't clear and their help department isn't easy to reach (although they just wrote back to me with a phone number today). After rebuilding, it still isn't building up pressure. I tried testing it with the sprayer detached and there's no water pressure coming out from the pump. (The water flows out like a regular faucet with very little extra pressure.)

I've attached the parts diagram.

Would appreciate any help with this.

Thanks.


----------



## Paradigmzz

hang tough. There are a few pressure washer experts and spray repair technicians that are members on this site. Weekends are relatively slow, but you never know. I can break down a airless paint pump, but pump manifolds for a pressure washer I know nothing about.


----------



## PressurePros

cisz said:


> We've got a husky power washer hd1300. It stopped putting out pressure. I ordered the rebuild parts for it. Their parts diagram wasn't clear and their help department isn't easy to reach (although they just wrote back to me with a phone number today). After rebuilding, it still isn't building up pressure. *I tried testing it with the sprayer detached and there's no water pressure coming out from the pump.* (The water flows out like a regular faucet with very little extra pressure.)
> 
> I've attached the parts diagram.
> 
> Would appreciate any help with this.
> 
> Thanks.


You have to test it with a nozzle to build pressure. The water flow from a small unit like that will seem like faucet flow. Use a new nozzle and a pressure gauge to truly test performance.


----------



## cisz

We did test it with the sprayer attached and there was no pressure.


----------



## PressurePros

Throw it away.. its junk.


----------



## cisz

PressurePros said:


> Use a new nozzle and a pressure gauge to truly test performance.


I tried running it again with the wand and nozzle attached. After I ran it for a few minutes it started to build pressure. The nozzle is partly clogged. I'm going to try to clean it. I was wondering where to get a pressure gauge - and how much pressure should there be? The manual lists 1300 psi peak pressure. The tap water pressure is around 50 - 70 psi.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## PressurePros

The pressure is going to depend on the orifice size in the nozzle. It is a function of gpm. Worn nozzles can and will cause problems with pressure building. That machine has such a low flow output that even very small changes to the orifice would make measurable difference. New nozzle like I originally suggested would be in your best interest.

Just so we are on the same page, I know you asked this question on the DIY forum and that you are not a pro but were referred here. Even in the realm of homeowner units, these are meant to be throwaways. I wouldn't invest too much time in repairing or trying to get back to spec. The proverb of throwing good money after bad comes to mind. good luck.


----------



## cisz

Actually, I'm with a company that does general contracting (plumbing, electrical, drywall, painting) which, I was told in the welcome forum, would qualify us as "professional".


----------



## PressurePros

Ahh, then my advice, with respect and not meant to demean you in any way, is to buy professional equipment. And of course you are welcome here. look forward to reading your input on a variety of topics. How's business?


----------



## cisz

We've got access to a better machine, but I like repairing things when they can be repaired. 

Business is fairly good.

I'd still appreciate info on the type of pressure gauge to use.

Thanks.


----------



## PressurePros

Something basic will serve you. here is a great store to buy from and a link directly to a pressure gauge. Not sure if you have quick couplers setup on your machine so you would need to get some type of fitting.
http://www.pressuretek.com/ststprga.html


----------



## cisz

Got another question.

It seems like everything is ok on the washer - the motor runs ok - the valves look good and the springs are functional. I'm thinking there is a pressure switch on this? There's a thick spring that is attached to a switch that's right over the water exit port. I thought that maybe the spring got worn out from several years of compression. I tried loosening the nut on it and, when I tested it, it seemed like the pressure was trying to kick in.

I was thinking of loosening it more?

Thanks.


----------



## mr.fixit

that is the unloader. If you start turning it and do not know what you are doing you can overpressurize it and someone could get hurt. do not screw with it until at the least you have a gauge on the unit so you can monitor what you are doing


----------



## cisz

Thanks for the info. I've been reading up on unloaders and got a good idea what they do. But I haven't found much information on why this one has a metal arm that goes to some kind of switch. I was wondering what that switch is and what it does?

The unloader doesn't move very easily. I'm thinking of trying to dismantle it and clean/lube it.


----------



## Paradigmzz

You do realize you are fretting about a 1300 psi washer don't you?


----------



## mr.fixit

here is some info that you need if you are a professional contractor, buy professional equipment and if it says Husky or Kobalt do not buy it. The big box stores have all of the suppliers bastardize everything to get to there price point. You have already put in more time and effort than the unit is worth


----------



## PressurePros

mr.fixit said:


> here is some info that you need if you are a professional contractor, buy professional equipment and if it says Husky or Kobalt do not buy it. The big box stores have all of the suppliers bastardize everything to get to there price point. You have already put in more time and effort than the unit is worth


2nd time you have heard this and now you are hearing it from a person that works on these machines for a living. If the unloader is shot, the machine is scrap since the unloader and pump are together as one. You'll spend more than what you paid for it trying to buy replacement parts.


----------



## cisz

Hi -

Thanks for the advice. 

The way I look at it - this machine is something I can use to learn how to do repairs without worrying too much if I ruin it. I wouldn't want to be experimenting like this on something I spent alot of money on.

Still wondering what the purpose of that switch is.


----------

